# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook Services I Smmgoal.com

## smmgoal

Hello guys im selling Facebook Services.. smmgoal.com you can see all details..

Facebook - Fan Page Followers [ 500-700/day ] [ Start - 1-12hrs ] Per 1000 For 8.80$
Facebook Page Likes - [WORLDWIDE] [UNLIMITED] [REAL] Per 1000 For 27.50$
Facebook - Page Likes [ Max - 70k ] [ 20k/day, Real Likes ] [ 30 Days AUTO Refill ] INSTANT-10MINS Per 1000 For 7.26$
Facebook - Video Views S2 [ Real ] [ 2k-5k/DAY ] INSTANT Per 1000 For 0.47$

For other services and prices please contact with me PM


Payment Methods: Credit Card,Bitcoin,Cryptos,Payeer,Western Union, Bank Transfer,Perfect Money..

----------


## KuRIoS

Do not bump own threads.

----------

